# German GP - Preview



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*German GP - Preview *

07/16/2004

German Grand Prix 23rd - 25th July 2004 - PREVIEW 
Following an improved performance at the British Grand Prix, and the successful completion of an all important test session at Jerez this week, the BMW WilliamsF1 Team head to the German Grand Prix with a fresh sense of optimism to produce a strong performance on BMW's home soil.

For the second of the German races, the team will continue to run revised components on the WilliamsF1 BMW FW26, as well as having a new face in the cockpit. While Ralf Schumacher continues his convalescence, the team's second test driver, Antonio Pizzonia, will join Juan Pablo Montoya to secure further points for the Constructors' Championship.

Juan Pablo Montoya:
The last victory I had was at last year's Grand Prix in Hockenheim, so it would be good to win again this year. It would also be a great boost for the team, and increase our points tally, but we know that it won't be easy as our competitors are more aggressive than ever. Nevertheless, we have always performed well at this track and that gives us more confidence.

No matter what the weather conditions will be like in Hockenheim, they can't be as unpredictable and as cold as they were at Silverstone two weeks ago, so this should make our job a bit easier. The BMW WilliamsF1 Team will have an all South American driver line up at the German Grand Prix, so I wish Antonio all the best. I'll also be doing my best to score points and to help him do the same.

Antonio Pizzonia:
I am very happy to have been given this opportunity by the BMW WilliamsF1 Team and I will do my very best to assist the team in scoring some points. My total concentration is now on the forthcoming race weekend, and I have a clear preparation plan prior to Hockenheim.

Sam Michael (Technical Director, WilliamsF1):
Hockenheim is a great track for overtaking, particularly on the long straight from turn two down to turn three, which also has the added advantage of a large, tarmac run off area at the end. The Hockenheimring is therefore a good example of how circuits can contribute to improving overtaking opportunities in Formula One.

The circuit layout itself is dominated by slow and medium speed corners which dictate the set-up of the cars and, as always, traction will be an important factor. We will have some additional aero and mechanical improvements on the car in Germany which we hope will help us make some progress up the grid. Last year's race showed how severe the track is on tyres, so making the correct tyre selection with Michelin will be of paramount importance.

Strategy will be the most important factor of the weekend, as well as the efficiency of the pit crew. The WilliamsF1 pit crew was critical in helping the drivers gain positions at Silverstone, so we are confident that we can produce a strong showing in Germany. Antonio will be driving his first race for the team next weekend, so we will do everything we can to help him bring some points home at BMW's home race.

Mario Theissen (BMW Motorsport Director):
After the race at Silverstone, it was very important for the team to be able to finally carry out some intensive testing on the numerous new components we have on the car, particularly as the forthcoming testing ban means we won?t have another chance to do so until after the Hungarian Grand Prix in mid-August. Simulations can not entirely replace testing on the track, especially for the chassis and the car's aerodynamics. During the test at Jerez de la Frontera, we gathered a large amount of data that should help us with the set-up of the car in Hockenheim's free practice sessions.

Up until, and including 2001, Hockenheim was a paradise for powerful engines. However, the subsequent modifications to the track saw the removal of the long forest straights which rewarded engine power. Compared with other circuits, Hockenheim ranks in the top third in terms of the challenge it poses for the BMW P84. Last year, we registered a full throttle ratio of 62 percent, while a top speed of 332 km/h also puts the circuit profile into the upper middle sector.

As far as temperatures are concerned, we are longing for summer. Last year's race at Hockenheim was one of the hottest of the season, with temperatures reaching 37° Celsius. Time and again, the BMW engine has proved particularly resilient under such thermal loads, while our Michelin tyres have also performed repeatedly well in similarly high temperatures.

Stats and Facts:
- Hockenheim has a population of approximately 19,000 and lies on the Upper Rhine Plain in the German state of Baden-Württemberg.

- On 29th May 1932, Hockenheim hosted its inaugural motorcycle race on the un-surfaced, triangular circuit. In 1938, the circuit was re-designed to create the oval-shaped Palatinate Ring. 1957 saw further modifications when the Motodrom was built.

- Hockenheim hosted its first Formula One Grand Prix on 2nd August 1970, which Jochen Rindt won. In 1977, the German Grand Prix moved to Baden indefinitely, only returning to the Nürburgring once in 1985.

- In 2002, Hockenheim celebrated its 70th anniversary with a new design and a new name, the "Hockenheimring Baden Württemberg". The long forest straights were replaced with new sections in order to accommodate increasing spectator numbers. Where cars previously disappeared into the woods, the circuit now takes a sharp right turn (the second corner after the start / finish) into the long, sweeping, high-speed Parabolica left turn. This culminates in a hairpin taken in first gear with the steering wheel virtually at full lock. Following this hairpin, a right-left-right combination takes you back to familiar territory - the Motodrom -stadium' section.

- To date, WilliamsF1 have claimed nine victories at Hockenheim. Alan Jones scored the first in 1979, while Juan Pablo Montoya secured the latest last year in the WilliamsF1 BMW FW25.

- Juan Pablo Montoya claimed last year's victory with a 65 second lead over David Coulthard (McLaren-Mercedes) and Jarno Trulli (Renault). Team mate, Ralf Schumacher, was forced to retire on lap one following an incident with McLaren's Raikkonen and Ferrari's Barrichello.

- Montoya currently holds the lap record (1:14.917m) which he set during last year's race.

- The front row of the 2003 German Grand Prix at Hockenheim was firmly locked out by the BMW WilliamsF1 Team. Montoya took pole position with a 1:15.167m while Ralf Schumacher was less than two hundreds of a second slower (1:15.185m), securing second position.

- The Hockenheimring measures 4.574 kilometres, the 67 lap race will therefore cover a distance of 306.458 kilometres.

- The German Grand Prix will be the twelfth round of the 2004 FIA Formula One World Championship and will start at 14:00hrs, local time, on Sunday 25th July.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Since this is the first German GP thread... should we just make this the "Spoiler" thread?? (works for me)


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Hey Tim! Have you noticed that we usually make a SPOILER thread for each GP? :dunno: 

Maybe you haven't ...


-


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Just edit it, change the title to Spoiler: German GP, and we're good to go.


----------



## Raikkonen (Jan 20, 2004)

Raikkonen and McLaren will finally get fully back on track with a win in Germany. Ferrari knows there is a car (more importantly a driver in Kimi) that can start to push MS so they will have to become more aggresive which could get interesting.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

I thought the race has already started...


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

What game is that?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

F1 Challenge 99~02.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> I thought the race has already started...


That can't be the race, with a Jordan three places ahead of the Williams! :rofl:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Mr. E said:


> That can't be the race, with a Jordan three places ahead of the Williams! :rofl:


At least not in 2002. 2004, well I guess they haven't sunk that far. We'll have to assume that Mr. Paddle Shift is lapping back markers. Either that or he selected Ralf instead of JPM. :eeps:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

LoL! That's the 2003 season pack. 

I usually start from the back and work my position. It's more fun like that.


----------

